# Rust --->



## santino




----------



## Digital Matt

Oh man, I have a ton of images to fit this theme 

Nice one Santino


----------



## santino

thanks Matt 
post somethin', don't let my thread die if you say you've got so much rust


----------



## Digital Matt

You asked for it


----------



## Picksure

Great shot santino, me likes.

D M, that first shot has a labyrinth feel to it. Great shot!


----------



## blutiful

rusty pipes


----------



## Axel

It can't compare with the rest of you folks, but I thought I should post it anyway!


----------



## JonMikal

dagone Matt...awesome shots! :thumbsup:


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## wxnut

Me and my new Mustang...






.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
It needs a little work though...


----------



## LaFoto

Wxnut, these are sooo funny!
Hang on... there is a theme out here that is the same, Santino. What is THAT one called again??? Might look for it now and edit the name into my post. Hang on.


----------



## LaFoto

So I've been to the "vaults" (pages 3 and 4) to see what I could come up with covering this theme, but "corrosion" (like I had thought there was) I didn't find. Maybe I didn't look too well... must rush.


----------



## Picksure

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jaffapie

wxnut - haha, so funny!

this isn't overly inspired, but hey...


----------



## Axel




----------



## Axel

accidental double-post


----------



## JonMikal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jaffapie

that's brilliant jonmikal


----------



## railman44

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## farva




----------



## Aga




----------



## Unimaxium

Here's one I've had for a while. I touched the colors up a bit.


----------



## tekzero




----------



## ferny

Edited due to broken link


----------



## DarkEyes

Hmmm... I do like this topic. Must go on the hunt for some oxidised metal


----------



## Aga

Two more....


----------



## DarkEyes

I'z got some!


----------



## Artemis

By popular request!


----------



## simnine




----------



## santino

nice one arty!


----------



## DarkEyes

simnine said:
			
		

>


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

I Like!


----------



## skiboarder72




----------



## sillyphaunt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## craig

Beautiful work gang!!! The texture and color of rust has always fascinated me. I also mentioned to Sillyphaunt the idea of mother nature and time eventually destroying everything we work so hard to build. Nothing illustrates that better than rust. 

All that being said; this is a detail of one of our local sculptures.


----------



## kenny44




----------



## kenshabby

http://kenshabby.blogspot.com


----------



## Andrea K

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sergiozal

*Rusty cable*






*Rusty nuts* 
(am I nuts? I don't know, but I am a bit rusty)


----------



## lopix




----------



## Picksure

Some of the shots are gone, but a little bump with couple of mine.


----------



## BadRotation

Like my sensor dust?

I guess thats what I get for taking the 20D into very dusty areas.

This photo sucks, but these rails were rusty.  It is the abandoned narrow gauge right-of-way behind my house.

A 5 mile portion of it is still in use by a steam tourist railroad at a historic 1800's village, the rest is grown in.  a train has not been down these rails in nearly two decades.


----------



## LaFoto

This reminds me.... haven't I taken a photo of a rusty chain on Easter Monday in Bremen... now where has that gone to?

Ah! Here it is. I knew I had it somewhere - was well stored away in the "For Photoforum"-file...


----------



## LaFoto

Too good a theme to let it fade out... so here's some new contributions of mine:


----------



## Alexandra

Cool shots, LaFoto! Dunno why, i see Homer Simpson's head in the last one!


----------



## JonK

Here's one...


----------



## tmpadmin

Sometimes I take photos, then get home and think, "why did I take that?".  Then I remember, someone will have a theme this will match!


----------



## LaFoto

Not much but some:






And some more:


----------



## crawdaddio

Not as nice as all of the preceding fine work, but I'll throw my hat in..............
Laphoto-I love that burnt wood-fantastic shot.


----------



## shandie8

Rust..lol No idea waht the thing is though


----------



## JTHphoto

here's some more rusty junk for your viewing pleasure :mrgreen:


----------



## linzmcwilliams




----------



## joyride

shot with my new D50! I am already in love with it!
I thought I saved it bigger than this....


----------



## LaFoto

(This could also go into the Graffiti-thread, I think, but well... now it is here)


----------



## Labonte




----------



## pursuer




----------



## JTHphoto

at LaFoto's request... here is my childhood wagon, it has seen better days...


----------



## dfr

Humboldt, N. California beach. Headed to Japan to make even more Hondas. ugh


_Links broken _


----------



## srobb

And i actually have something that will fit this theme. Here it is and a bump for the thread, too.


----------



## sthvtsh

Not that good, and I definatley regret putting it in grayscale! =( It's of an old rusting wheel.


----------



## malignite

contributing...


----------



## danir

Reviving the thread:






Dani.


----------



## cherrymoose

I actually have quite a few rust shots; they seem to be my expertise.


----------



## charales

Now how did that get there?....


----------



## stone_cold

Well here is what I have, as far as rust goes.


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## jack lumber

Some great shots here folks,,so this is my contribution.


----------



## wesd

I think I need a tetnis shot, but seriously great shots guys.  I love the radio fkyer by the wood pile.
Wes


----------



## DeadEye

Stopper cleat


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## deeky

Good revival Bitter, this one fits me well.  Excessive rust on other stuff makes me feel younger, so I like to take pictures of it.  

Here's one to get started.  I'm sure I can dredge some more up later when I have a little more time.




IMG_1127a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

DSC05496 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'm With Stupid


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_anchorchain by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## mishele

Bitter, love that shot every time I see it!!


----------



## deeky

And another.




IMG_1703a by breckmiller, on Flickr

I found one more shot this week that I will get, but decided to wait until it isn't icy since getting the shot involves climbing over the rail of an old railroad bridge.


----------



## leighthal

mercury799 by xLeighthalx, on Flickr


For those that know me... I'm back! Long hiatus due to eye injury and camera injury.


----------



## texkam




----------



## sm4him

Oh, I don't think I knew we HAD this theme. Cool! I love rust! :lmao:




DSC_0179editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## texkam

Rust never sleeps.


----------



## DragonHeart

northcarolinatrip_1951MercuryForSale_001 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## deeky

Here are a couple more in black and white.




IMG_0097a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr




IMG_0078b by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Advertising works: Rusty staples from a heavily postered telephone pole - Queen Street East, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Rusty anchor of a green cargo ship by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rusty the staircase by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rusty and mossy bike- Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




cargo ship&#x27;s rusty stern and propeller by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ford pickup detail by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rail bridge over a tributary of the Doin River - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

detail of rusting cargo merchant marine vessel by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Creepy mausoleum lock - Recoleta cemetery, Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

railway graveyard - Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cargo ship of sugar cane at Redpath sugar factory - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm XPro-2, 23mm f/2, velvia simulation.

1.


 

2.


----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## Jeff G

rusty vent by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------

